# South Fork of Licking River, KY



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Anyone fish the South Fork of the Licking River in KY near Falmouth? Heading out there Saturday and looking for any tips on which stretch of river to fish. Preferably within an hour of Falmouth. Any tips on baits also appreciated.


----------

